# Information on the St.Louis Show!!!



## Hittman101

Hey St. Louis guys, I really need to know when the show is. So my wife and I can get the time off to be there.. We plan on taking a few days before or after the show to see the sites. Johnny "Hittman" Davis


----------



## old blue

The dates are not on the http://hora-stl.com/ website just yet. Somehow HOJoe always gets the early announcement. 

Old Blue


----------



## partspig

I need the dates too!! I am planning on going to see some friends at the show and hook up with Hittman. ……………………….


----------



## Gerome

I too would like to know the date.


----------



## hojoe

I emailed the show runner and he assured me as soon as they have a firm date he will let me know. Of course as soon as I know I will pass it along. I can't believe they don't have this booked. I would have thought they would book a year in advance in order to get the Sunday they wanted.
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101

Thank you Hojoe!! Please keep us informed..


----------



## honda27

*show*

the guy who runs it his name is Justin and its the 2nd or 3rd sunday in april every spring in the fall its is in oct 2nd or 3rd sunday I been to this show many times. I will see Justin in march here at the Midwest show.


----------



## partspig

That does not help much! If you have to book a plane, train or bus to get there, you are screwed if your off by a week. Me and John need to know which weekend it is.


----------



## honda27

*Show*

No date set yet i called orlando gardens will know later this week if a date has been set. Heres the phones number 1 314 638 6660 phone # there you go piggy and others.


----------



## honda27

*show*

I will be at the show see you hobby talkers there woo hoo.:wave:


----------



## Gerome

Will you be hosting the Hooters dinner there, Darrell?


----------



## brownie374

honda27 said:


> I will be at the show see you hobby talkers there woo hoo.:wave:


You driving there?


----------



## hojoe

honda27 said:


> the guy who runs it his name is Justin and its the 2nd or 3rd sunday in april every spring in the fall its is in oct 2nd or 3rd sunday I been to this show many times. I will see Justin in march here at the Midwest show.


The last "fall" show was on Dec. 8, so nothing is written in stone.
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101

Has anyone heard anything yet??? Really need to know!!!


----------



## honda27

*show*

call there hittman I posted the phone number look up.


----------



## fordcowboy

*ST.LOuis show*

I found last years flyer on page 3 of slotcar races & events. It has a phone # of 636-346-5584 or e-mail at [email protected] . sponsored by gsra and hora-stlouis and mgpmrc. I hope this helps.fcb


----------



## honda27

*show*

I called there on Monday again no date has been set there waiting to hear back from Justin that runs it ty.


----------



## Hittman101

email don't work fordcowboy


----------



## fordcowboy

Did you call? 636-346-5584 fcb This is Justin DiRisio's phone number from last year's flyer. I called it & I got his voice mail. The flyer does say email preferred [email protected]


----------



## alpink

867-5309


----------



## rholmesr

FYI: I just just been informed that the date for the St Louis show will be Sunday March 30. At the usual place, Orlando Gardens.


----------



## hojoe

*MARCH 30th*

As promised, I just got the info:

We finally have a firm date for this year's Spring Show: March 30th.

Held as usual at Orlando Gardens Banquet Center in south St. Louis County.
We ONLY use full 8' tables, not the dinky 6' ones other shows offer. The
usual "Buy 3 tables, get a 4th for free!" still applies. $30 per table
(admits dealer only, helpers $10 each). 
Live auctions will begin around noon. Anyone can bid, no buyers fees, no
sellers fees, no monkey business fees! 

Dealer set-up 7AM
Early Bird admission ($15) at 8 AM
Show opens to public ($5) at 9 AM
Show closes at 1PM.
Credit Cards graciously accepted w/o any additional fees as well for early
table payment ONLY. CASH Only at the door. 

For more info, please e-mail me directly: [email protected]


----------



## Hittman101

Thank you Hojoe!! Can't wait to meet you guys..


----------



## Super G Man

*Information on the St.Louis Show*

Trying to convince the boss how much fun a trip to St.Louis would be. 60-40 in favor of at the moment but I have a couple of "never fails" that I haven't used yet so I plan on coming over. Never been to a slot show before.


----------



## old blue

Be sure to get there when the doors open. It makes a big difference in what you can buy.

Old Blue


----------



## geodehunter

What is the name of the town/city that this show will be held at? TIA


----------



## alpink

*location?*



geodehunter said:


> What is the name of the town/city that this show will be held at? TIA


" Held as usual at Orlando Gardens Banquet Center in south St. Louis County."


----------



## hojoe

The St. Louis show is in ST. LOUIS
hojoe


----------



## geodehunter

Address so I can Mapquest it please. Thanks


----------



## Gerome

4800 Hoffmeister, st louis


----------



## geodehunter

Gerome said:


> 4800 Hoffmeister, st louis


Thank you!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## rholmesr

*Event flyer*

Here is a flyer for the event!


----------



## Gerome

4300 not 4800. my bad,


----------



## alpink

your bad what?


----------



## Gerome

I said 4800 but the flyer says 4300.


----------



## alpink

oh, my mistake,
my error, 
I thought maybe you have a bad back, 
or bad teeth,
or bad breath.
errors and/or mistakes are just that, there is no intent.
so they are not good or bad.
but, of course, I could have a bad attitude?


----------



## Gerome

Well, I do have a bad back sometimes and a bad attitude most of the time and there was a time I thought I was Micheal Jackson bad but that was a long time ago.


----------



## Hittman101

Can't wait until the show this up and coming Sunday the 30th.. We will be in town that Friday and be leaving Monday morning.


----------



## partspig

*DA Show in St. Louis*

I will be there set up selling some parts, cars and resin re-pops. I will be manning the table with help from Hittman and RCgirl! I cannot wait to see the guys from the area. Please do stop by my table and say Hello!, you never know what I may be giving away for a show freebie!! Dennis


----------



## Hittman101

Do you St.Louis guys do anything on Sat. night??


----------



## old blue

Sleep mostly.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

I can't wait for Sunday. I've got over 200 slots and a few other surprises. I think my prices are very reasonable. Stop by and say hello (and spend some money). See ya there!
hojoe


----------



## old blue

"Do you St.Louis guys do anything on Sat. night??"

Sorry Hittman, we have never done anything in the past. I live close to the show, but am about the only regular HT person there. HoJoe and Fordcowboy drive in from some distance but not enough to stay the night.


----------



## slotcarman12078

A new tradition can be started... There's got to be a Hooters or similar type restaurant in the area... Make your plans, post them up, and maybe some folks will meet up with ya's. 

My advice is stay away from that casino across from the arch in E.St Louis. That darn riverboat swiped a ton of my money in half a dozen visits...

P.S. If you can't get together the night before, maybe make plans for after the show...


----------



## Gerome

I would be nice if the local club could have a race the night before at one of their tracks.


----------



## slotcarman12078

Now that I'm thinking about it, the night before would be hit or miss with some travelers not making the drive until the morning of the show. After the show would be a much better time to plan something since everyone is there at the show, and could go directly to a restaurant after, and then make the trip home.


----------



## honda27

*room to room sales*

sry guys there are no room to room sales the night before cause guys stay at more then 1 hotel. I been to this show 10 times and had tables there selling.:wave:


----------



## Hittman101

I know that Rcgirl ,littlemiss, and myself plan are making the trip again next yr. We are staying at timber creek/silver leaf until monday. So if anyone one is close to us and want to get a hold of me and talk slots here is my email.. [email protected]


----------



## old blue

I feel like there should be a count down!!!!!!! T-Minus 9 hours and counting.............



What?? We let Honda do it.......


----------



## old blue

2.5 hours left!!!


----------



## old blue

Another show has come and gone. Scored some Dash Chassis, a Dash VW beetle and a really cool XL500 reproduction from HOJoe. I met Hittman and PartsPig and thoroughly enjoyed myself. Pics to follow, just not right now.

Old Blue


----------



## hojoe

Just got back from the show. Had a great time. Met Partspig, Hittman and several other HobbyTalkers. I noticed Fordcowboy's TM was taking some pics, so I'm sure we'll see them soon. Didn't seem like much of a crowd, but sales were brisk and I'm not complaining. Maybe I was so focused on my table that I didn't notice the crowd. Hope to see ya in the fall. 
hojoe


----------



## rholmesr

Show was fun. I managed to outspend my budget, but that is normal. Good to meet the h.t. Guys.

Ron.


----------



## partspig

*Lots of stuff!!!*

Well there was certainly a lot of stuff at this show! Proby nearly 50 tables and Quite a few dealers too! I met hojoe, old blue, fordcowboy, rholmesr and several others there. I also picked up a few really good deals! And hojoe, I messed up and did not get back to your table to get those two dirt track bodies from you. Check you're PM's!


----------



## NTxSlotCars

This is next weekend..... right?


----------



## old blue

Don't worry, you will get the same as you did at the Midwest show!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Gerome

partspig said:


> Well there was certainly a lot of stuff at this show! Proby nearly 50 tables and Quite a few dealers too! I met hojoe, old blue, fordcowboy, rholmesr and several others there. I also picked up a few really good deals! And hojoe, I messed up and did not get back to your table to get those two dirt track bodies from you. Check you're PM's!


Sounds like a good show. I hate I missed it. I've been twice but the last time there were only about 20 tables.


----------



## hojoe

Pictures, pictures, we want pictures. I didn't have a camera, but I saw pictures being taken. C'mon guys, post 'em up.
hojoe


----------



## Hittman101

The St.Louis show was a blast!! I had a chance to meet some great bunch of guys like, rholmesr, old blue, hojoe, and fordcowboy.After saving every penny I could find laying around the house so I might find something I wanted. I had a chance to find some great deals. Barb and myself are talking about going to fall show also. So its time to start saving again, LOL.. I also want to thank the ones that put the show on you did a great job..Oh ya this is what I found at the show..


----------



## fordcowboy

Here are the pictures....


----------



## fordcowboy

and some more....

These were taken before general admission. Things got really busy then. It was good to see everybody.


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> The St.Louis show was a blast!! I had a chance to meet some great bunch of guys like, rholmesr, old blue, hojoe, and fordcowboy. Found a lot of great deals. Barb and myself are talking about going to fall show also. I also want to thank the ones that put the show on you did a great job..Oh ya this is what I found at the show..


Hey Johnny & PP,
W/ u find 4 "ME"???????? :freak:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup::wave:


----------



## Hittman101

Its a surprise Bubble and I'm still looking for more!!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS

CAN I ask who was.selling Dash chassis??


----------



## Bubba 123

Hittman101 said:


> Its a surprise Bubble and I'm still looking for more!!!


WEEEEE!!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::wave:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I like that dark blue 512 in the back.


----------



## slotcasimation

Hi Guys sorry it took me all week to get this post up. The show was as good as it always is. Sols some stuff and as always by to much. See you St. Louis gusy in the fall.:wave:


----------



## scooke123

Any info on when the next show will be?


----------



## old blue

Not so far.........


----------



## rholmesr

Here is some info. Flyer attached.

_Date: December 14th, at Orlando Gardens as usual.
Doors open to public as 9AM, shows closes around 12:30PM _


----------



## hojoe

December 14th! Why don't they wait till Christmas eve? The shows used to be at the end of October. It seems every year they push it further back. Most people are usually short on cash at this time of year. I was gonna get a table, but I might have to rethink that.
hojoe


----------



## hojoe

Less than two weeks 'till the St. Louis show. Anybody going? I got my table reserved. Hope it's a good show, I needs some Christmas money.
hojoe


----------



## fordcowboy

I hope to go. I wrecked my wife car and hurt my wrist.


----------



## Bubba 123

fordcowboy said:


> I hope to go. I wrecked my wife car and hurt my wrist.


DANG!! so sry 2 hear 
hope wrist is quick healing, car can be fixed/replaced by ins...
people CAN'T....

wishing nothing but happiness & good-luck 2 ALL this Holiday-Season :thumbsup:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## slotcarman12078

Ouch!!! Hope you can get things straightened out FCB!! Get patched up soon!! 

Hope you guys have a blast at the show!!


----------



## rholmesr

I will be there.


----------



## scooke123

I plan on being there.


----------



## old blue

So, being close to Christmas, will it be a buyers market because those selling want to make money for the Holiday or will everyone be holding out for higher prices ? Either way I would not miss it for the world.

Old Blue


----------



## scooke123

I hope it is a buyers market - I'd love to see some great deals!


----------



## hojoe

Less than 24 hours to go. I'm ready. I got four tackle boxes full of cars priced to sell. And a couple of sets. One is a real clean and complete 4 lane tjet set w/4 nice cars from 1970. See ya there 
hojoe


----------



## old blue

Got the flyer today. March 22, who will be there?


----------



## scooke123

I plan on being there!


----------



## Super G Man

*st.louis slot car show*

80-20 in favor of attending.


----------



## old blue

Ask every vendor if they are on HobbyTalk and you will probably meet FordCowboy, HOJoe and OldBlue. It is worth asking.


----------



## hojoe

A little over a month away. I'm ready.
hojoe


----------

